# Switching windows in Safari



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Is there an easy way to switch between windows in Safari? Like a keyboard shortcut (instead of having to click the Window menu in the menu bar every time)


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

I just rely on Exposé for that.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Apple + ~


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Excellent .. both methods work well. Thanks!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

FYI: Apple + ~ works to switch between open windows of the active application, whether it be Safari or any other app. 

Also, in Safari, you can switch between tabs using command-shift-left/right arrow (in Panther) or command-shift-[ or ] in Tiger. The first method works in Tiger as well as long as you're not in a text field or a blank tab. 

MacS


----------

